# My Character/setting art



## ascanius (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a portrate I am working on for my MC








Base image was done in the GIMP then touch ups and additional work is being done in Krita (Great program by the way I suggest people look into it.)

Edit:Jpg conversion makes it kinda grainy.


----------



## Jabrosky (Nov 16, 2014)

Whoah, she looks really nice! I only wish I could see more of her body.


----------



## ascanius (Nov 17, 2014)

Jabrosky said:


> Whoah, she looks really nice! I only wish I could see more of her body.



Thanks Jabrosky.  Right now I only have the basic colors of her body blocked in so it's no where near the level of finish as her face wich i'm still working on.


----------



## ascanius (Nov 20, 2014)

*Update*

Here is an updated version.


----------



## LordFalco (Jan 18, 2015)

I could be a dinosaur, but I still paint with acrylic by watercolor technique. It's much easier, in my view, than all the button pushing. Of course, loading it into a program like Paint lets you crop the desired part, along with making last-minute improvements. A work with this much detail would probably take me about four hours. By washing in successive tones, you make the picture successively more finished. Does anyone still do it by hand these days?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jan 18, 2015)

you and me both... I use gouache for most of my work over the past few years, but digital work?   people are awesome at it but I'm just old school.  to paint a picture, I grab a brush, haha.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 18, 2015)

I am in the middle. I draw and ink on paper, but then scan it in and do all the colors, highlighting, and shading in Photoshop CS6. Years ago I did use colored pencils and Copic markers, but nowadays I feel my digital coloring looks better.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

All my art is with traditional media, but I wish I could go digital. I can't afford a drawing tablet and program right now. My old fallback is inks, colored pencils, and watercolor pencils, though I'm trying to do more with graphite and charcoal.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 19, 2015)

I stand in awe of the lot of you. I can't draw, paint, color, illustrate or sketch. It's a process even more mysterious than writing. You are all obviously witches.


----------



## Folderol (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm old school, too...oils, pencil, watercolor.  It's easier for me than digital, and fun to do it with my hands.  Nothing like laying down a beautiful line with one stroke - very similar to writing!  I do wish I was better at fantasy art...does anyone know if there are any tutorials out there?


----------



## Folderol (Jan 23, 2015)

it's amazing to me that you can do this digitally.  She looks like you had a brush in your hand!


----------



## ascanius (Oct 28, 2015)

Haven't looked at this in a while.  Thanks folderol.

Here is a link to my map so far.
http://www.cartographersguild.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74985&d=1438107328


----------



## ascanius (Jun 3, 2018)

The_hanging _gardens_2Myth



__ ascanius
__ Jun 3, 2018



						Work in progress
					




I thought I would share something I am currently working on in my spare time.  Its still in the beginning stages but I'm pleased with how it looks so far.


----------

